# Want to move to Palawan



## Yankinasia48

Been working and living in Asia for over 30 years. Retired now living in Vung Tau, Vietnam thinking of moving to Palawan for good. Can anyone throw me a bone on visa availabilities, I am American and now at arrival free 21 day free visa at least that was last time I was there. I understand I can get a 3 month extention once the 21 day expires and then find a sponspor and get a 1 year renewable visa. Is all this true? Are there agencies that can do the leg work like most SE Asia countries. Is there an immigration office in Palawan?

Thanks for any help


----------



## ELNIDOBOSWELL

30 days now. Puerto Princesa Robinson Mall has Immigration office for renewal, 30 days at least two more times, IT costs around $40-50usd each extension. I have a house in El Nido, been going to Palawan since 2007. Much has changed, some for the better, (roads, electricity now 24/7 (minus brownouts), cell phone and internet reception)... El Nido downtown has lost its charm, thanks to overbuilding...... I live 4 miles outside of town, so it's still pleasant.


----------



## Yankinasia48

ELNIDOBOSWELL said:


> 30 days now. Puerto Princesa Robinson Mall has Immigration office for renewal, 30 days at least two more times, IT costs around $40-50usd each extension. I have a house in El Nido, been going to Palawan since 2007. Much has changed, some for the better, (roads, electricity now 24/7 (minus brownouts), cell phone and internet reception)... El Nido downtown has lost its charm, thanks to overbuilding...... I live 4 miles outside of town, so it's still pleasant.


Thanks for the info


----------

